
Has BART’s cutting-edge 1972 technology design come back to haunt it? - gok
http://www.mercurynews.com/2016/03/25/has-barts-cutting-edge-1972-technology-design-come-back-to-haunt-it/
======
flavio81
Let's see: Lighter cars, higher operating voltage, special wheels, special
control electronics...

The article complains of the BART system supposedly being a maintenance
problem today, but surely, due to the features I listed above, it must be more
efficient than a classic rail system.

Thus, many millions of USD must have been saved in energy consumption during
the 40+ operating history of the system.

